# return to school/good luck everyone



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2009)

I can hear everyone breath a huge sigh of releif as kids go back to school. I bet they all look good in their new school uniforms.

My little one starts primary school next week. Luckily he moves up with a lot of his friends from nursery, and the school is only up the road from nursery. He's been there on visits too, so no nasty shocks. The uniform is all sorted too.

Good luck to everyone, especially those starting new schools. I hope the first day of term is not too traumatic and everyone settles down and enjoys learning pretty quickly


----------



## Steff (Sep 2, 2009)

yes good luck to all , mine goes back next tuesday


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, hope all goes well - especially for those children with diabetes that are starting new schools ro are back at school for the first time since diagnosis which must be a particularly worrying time for parents. Oh, and good luck to our teachers with diabetes too - hope the little terrors don't mess up your levels!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Yes, hope all goes well - especially for those children with diabetes that are starting new schools ro are back at school for the first time since diagnosis which must be a particularly worrying time for parents. Oh, and good luck to our teachers with diabetes too - hope the little terrors don't mess up your levels!



Perhaps the teachers using the forums can let us know how they got on going baack to school, especially Munjeeta as we haven't heard from you for a while. I hope your move into a new home with your partner went well.


----------



## bev (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Caroline!

A is very excited - i feel very nervous! He looks so babyish in his uniform!

Hope your little one has a great first day too!Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 2, 2009)

Blimey takes you back, but yep good luck to everyone, big and small.

All I wish is that you didn't all jump in cars and clogg the roads up!! (Only joking (well a bit!))

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Blimey takes you back, but yep good luck to everyone, big and small.
> 
> All I wish is that you didn't all jump in cars and clogg the roads up!! (Only joking (well a bit!))
> 
> ...



The last time I started a new school (1970!), you either walked or clogged up the buses - hardly anyone got driven to school. Occasionally, I got a lift from a friend of my dad who owned a sportscar garage - so I'd turn up at school one day in a Jaguar XJS, the next a Ferrari Dino, then a Triumph TR6...and so on - great stuff!


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 2, 2009)

I love that. No-one got driven to school....unless it was in a Jaguar or a Ferrari....


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2009)

I always walked home from school, although I did get a lift to school as my brother wouldn't get there otherwise, he'd get sidetracked and go off and do something else...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> I love that. No-one got driven to school....unless it was in a Jaguar or a Ferrari....



At that time there were only about seven cars in the whole of Yorkshire!


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 2, 2009)

And you walked seven miles in the snow to see one


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 2, 2009)

the current archbishop of canterbury Rowan Williams, well he went to the same school as one of my uncles, bit of an odd kid apparently!?! well he was from a well to do family in south Wales, and he was driven to school, this would have beenin the sixties I presume! I was told what car but cannot remember, a good one I was lead to believe!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> the current archbishop of canterbury Rowan Williams, well he went to the same school as one of my uncles, bit of an odd kid apparently!?! well he was from a well to do family in south Wales, and he was driven to school, this would have beenin the sixties I presume! I was told what car but cannot remember, a good one I was lead to believe!!



Ah! That would have been the Welsh car - I think they had one there in the '60s...


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> At that time there were only about seven cars in the whole of Yorkshire!


 
You mean cars were invented then? 

Mind you, my children don't believe me when I told them we didn't have a bath when I was young. We had to get the tin bath off the back wall and fill it with water from the kettle. Also, we didn't have an indoor toilet until I was about 5 or 6.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2009)

The first time my big boy saw a black and white film he asked why it wasn't coloured in...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2009)

AlanJardine said:


> You mean cars were invented then?
> 
> Mind you, my children don't believe me when I told them we didn't have a bath when I was young. We had to get the tin bath off the back wall and fill it with water from the kettle. Also, we didn't have an indoor toilet until I was about 5 or 6.



Haha! Snap! We had two tin baths - a big one for Dad and Mum (not at the same time, although they might have used the same water!), and a small one for me and sister. Our loo was across the yard and down a path - no light, so it was a torch at night, squares of newspaper instead of Andrex and scary and perishing in winter! We ended up moving to a council house because it had a bathroom! When I was last house-hunting I came across one three bedroomed house with THREE bathrooms!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 3, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Snap! We had two tin baths - a big one for Dad and Mum (not at the same time, although they might have used the same water!), and a small one for me and sister. Our loo was across the yard and down a path - no light, so it was a torch at night, squares of newspaper instead of Andrex and scary and perishing in winter! We ended up moving to a council house because it had a bathroom! When I was last house-hunting I came across one three bedroomed house with THREE bathrooms!



Can I be personal and ask how old you are Norhtener? My aunties in their 80's talk about tin baths and newspaper for the loo, but I don't think you are that old...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Can I be personal and ask how old you are Norhtener? My aunties in their 80's talk about tin baths and newspaper for the loo, but I don't think you are that old...



I'm 50 - will be 51 in October.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 3, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm 50 - will be 51 in October.



You're a little younger than me then. Guess I must have had it easier than most growing up as most of the places I ever lived in went with my dads job abd we always had a proper bathroom


----------



## AlanJardine (Sep 3, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Can I be personal and ask how old you are Norhtener? My aunties in their 80's talk about tin baths and newspaper for the loo, but I don't think you are that old...


I'm 40 and remember tin baths!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 4, 2009)

AlanJardine said:


> I'm 40 and remember tin baths!



I must have lead a charmed life or had a very sheltered up bringing. When I was a kid we had grapes when no one was sick...


----------

